# Smokin 2005 3.5 SE



## disfigured (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi guys/gals,

No there's nothing wrong with my motor. And no, my Nissan is'nt anything special. Although it's a buetiful car and I love it (wife's car really).

But here's our problem, we both smoke, and there's no ashtray. Are there any after market products for 2005 Nissan interiors yet?

I need something that's more reliable then a sandbag ashtray.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

disfigured said:


> But here's our problem, we both smoke, and there's no ashtray. Are there any after market products for 2005 Nissan interiors yet?
> I need something that's more reliable then a sandbag ashtray.


I'm not a smoker, but if I were I still wouldn't smoke in my car. The simple reason is resale value -- it's higher if it's been smoke-free.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Pretty sure Nissan has a smokers kit. I'd call your dealers parts department.


----------



## disfigured (Jul 22, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Pretty sure Nissan has a smokers kit. I'd call your dealers parts department.


Thanks I'll take a run by there this weekend and talk to the young fellow who sold my wife the car. It's something we would have wanted from the begining, I'm suprised with all the options we got (pre-ordered everything), he did'nt try and sell us that too.  .


----------

